# Which is better? blissful ignorance or miserable awareness?



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

They are equal.


----------



## Watercolourful (Jan 12, 2013)

Bricolage said:


> The world is only matter. People interpret the world as "beautiful" or "ugly." To my mind, the fact that most animals eat one another for survival and pain is a sine qua non for existence tilts the table in favor of ugly, although that's just one opinion.


I just meant that if you have the capacity to be miserable about it then you also have the capacity to adore it. If you're neutral either way, that makes sense too.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Asian_Chick said:


> At this time in my life, I'll lean towards blissful ignorance.


I'll drink to that!


----------



## PurpleLemon (Apr 15, 2013)

It would reason that any answer from one who is not equally acquainted with and equally capable of appreciating both blissful ignorance and miserable awareness would be biased, as one who hasn't experienced the pleasures or pains of the opposite state has no ground from which to judge quality.

That being said, the unexamined life is not worth living.


----------



## Knight of Ender (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't think I could bear ignorance. I actually enjoy being angry sometimes. Also, knowledge is part of who I am as a person.


----------



## Mercutio (Apr 28, 2013)

As much as I prize my intuition, I sometimes long for blissful ignorance...such freedom.


----------



## laura palmer (Feb 10, 2014)

i would rather be blissfully ignorant


----------



## catherder (Jun 30, 2012)

blissful ignorance.

take it from me. even stuff i did not want nor need to know, people just confess it to me. i mean wtf?


----------



## jsawyerwill (Mar 31, 2014)

PurpleLemon said:


> It would reason that any answer from one who is not equally acquainted with and equally capable of appreciating both blissful ignorance and miserable awareness would be biased, as one who hasn't experienced the pleasures or pains of the opposite state has no ground from which to judge quality.
> 
> That being said, the unexamined life is not worth living.


Isn't that hypocritical to make that statement and then have that opinion? If you could believe in the christian "god" absent-mindedly and not have to question it, wouldn't that be better than feeling liking a religious outcast for not wanting to believe something that can't be proven? I'm not saying believing in christianity is necessarily ignorant but what I am saying that faith without question is. Are those types of people happier then we are?


----------



## suzypike (Mar 30, 2014)

Blissful ignorance unless lack of awareness is going to negatively impact my life in any way.


----------



## justry (Sep 19, 2012)

It depends. If everyone is blissfully ignorant, then hell yes. (If everyone is blissful, there's nothing to be ignorant of anyway) But, if those around you are miserable.. well, I think the advantage of being miserably aware, is that you can only help others if you know there's a need to. That leads to rewards much greater than any ignorant person can experience. 

However, I don't believe there is such a thing as Blissful ignorance, outside the confines of a healthy childhood. Ignorant or not, when exposed to the world you will have pain. With awareness you can do something about it.

I mean, isn't blissful ignorance the reason people overdose on drugs and become alcoholics. They want to escape. Miserable awareness is a honest acceptance and there's a joy that comes from taking responsibility; trying to change the things that make this existence miserable.


----------



## justry (Sep 19, 2012)

etarnov said:


>


lol, that's great. This thread is exactly what the matrix is about. I actually felt like crying when I heard Cypher talk about how he wanted to go back into the Matrix, because he was a coward for it, but I could totally relate. Remember, "there is no spoon."


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

I wish I was blissfully ignorant, but this is not possible.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

I live in a world where most people live in blissful ignorance, and I am a part of a very small minority that lives in miserable awareness.

Blissful ignorance is much better to live in, despite the other being more ethical.

Once you realize/see too much, it's too late to go (back) to blissful ignorance. I know things so much better, but it doesn't matter to the rest. I am the awkward one, I am 'wrong' in their eyes (thus I'm wrong while they're the majority), I am screwed, I am in pain.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

Misery, because then you get over it sooner.


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I prefer miserable awareness (my current state) because it helps me be aware of the true state of emergency that's going on before me. Granted, I'm probably sacrificing a couple years of my life to maintain with controlled, yet cynical perspective on things around me.


----------



## PurpleLemon (Apr 15, 2013)

jsawyerwill said:


> Isn't that hypocritical to make that statement and then have that opinion?


It's not within my power to be able to be a competent judge, so my answer will always be biased. I prefaced my opinion with the acknowledgement that it was biased; I couldn't be unbiased as I was not equally acquainted with both states.



jsawyerwill said:


> If you could believe in the christian "god" absent-mindedly and not have to question it, wouldn't that be better than feeling liking a religious outcast for not wanting to believe something that can't be proven? I'm not saying believing in christianity is necessarily ignorant but what I am saying that faith without question is. Are those types of people happier then we are?


I can't know, and I assume you can't either, as I (we) have never been in a state of ignorant belief.


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

If it's only the two, than blissful ignorance. But i've found the stage after "miserable awareness" to be quite satisfying. For me the awareness was the meaninglessness of everything. The stage after was accepting that there is no point and make a choice to live in spite of (or maybe to spite) it. Nobody choose to be born, nobody choose to be poor or rich, black or white. The only choice you're given is what you want to do with your life. I just didn't want to spend it being miserable anymore.

oh god i just read that and i sighed. I sound like one of the self-righteous tards with an over complicated answer to seem smart and show off how happy they are while everyone else is miserable.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Blissful awareness.


----------



## moltobene (Feb 16, 2014)

Awareness, pain be damned.

Literally.

I even dislike taking painkillers becouse I do not know whether my body has recovered or the alarms have been disabled. I take them when I am recovering from an injury and are needed (sometimes I try to skip them) but I do it reluctantly.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Awareness without judgment.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been dealing with miserable awareness since kindergarten and I don't think there's any other option for me. The red pill it is.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Well I think this song reflects my feelings on it...





They said it best...


----------



## Ryuujin76 (May 22, 2014)

Miserable Awareness. One can't resolve or combat the potential source of misery without it. Unless the misery involves actual physical torture, I can deal with it.


----------



## HAL (May 10, 2014)

I find it hilarious that some people are saying, "Oh no, I'd never sacrifice my intelligence", as if it's some kind of extra gift they were born with.

You don't know what you're missing if you've never had it.

Why do you think childhood is so awesome?

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Between the false dichotomy of blissful ignorance and _miserable _awareness I would say blissful ignorance is better. Presupposing our existence on earth doesn't really matter anyway, it would be better not to feel so much pain and be kinda thick, which most people are anyway, than pissed off or depressed all the time and in the throes of despair with the illusory sense of intellectual superiority and the adolescent feeling that you've somehow figured this phenomenon called life out. Basically, if it doesn't matter either way, I would choose the path of least resistance, or the blissful ignorance route. Once you penetrate the awareness membrane, though, you can't entirely go back to ignorance.


----------



## William I am (May 20, 2011)

jsawyerwill said:


> Perhaps its a little condescending or ignorant to say you can't have blissful awareness or miserable ignorance but if given the choice is it better to search for answers you may never find or simply accept non-absolutes as absolutes?



"That which can be destroyed by the truth should be destroyed." P.C. Hodgell.

I think that gives you my opinion, yes?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

This is so easy...blissful ignorance. Have you seen those people? They are loving life!


----------



## Ned (Aug 16, 2013)

It depends on what you value. If you are selfish and care only for your own happiness then ignorance is the way to go. (Most people opt for this option even if they say they don't) Awareness is the option meant for change. If you want things to get better, you've gotta see the bad for what it is. Only then can change be brought about. So do you value the world or yourself?


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Ned said:


> It depends on what you value. If you are selfish and care only for your own happiness then ignorance is the way to go. (Most people opt for this option even if they say they don't) Awareness is the option meant for change. If you want things to get better, you've gotta see the bad for what it is. Only then can change be brought about. So do you value the world or yourself?


I rather be happy, life is short and what does being cynical over things you can't change do? It's basically choosing to be happy or miserable. The question is somewhat vague, maybe I could help the world be less miserable...but that's not how I interpreted the question.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

blissful ignorance vs miserable awareness is pretty much a battle between feeling blissful or feeling miserable. No matter what happens in life, the person who is happiest at the end is the winner, so I'd say blissful ignorance is better.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

plisser said:


> blissful ignorance vs miserable awareness is pretty much a battle between feeling blissful or feeling miserable. No matter what happens in life, the person who is happiest at the end is the winner, so I'd say blissful ignorance is better.


That sounds so crass and inaccurate to talk about winners and losers in life, but I'm generally on-board with that argument. If there's no objective meaning and if the best way to fight against mortality is through living well, then doing what you'd like and getting fulfillment through any reasonable means possible (excluding rape etc.) is probably not a bad idea. There's also a silently implied time dimension here - is extreme short-term pleasure comparable to slower satisfaction?? In the end, and I've said this before, I think there aren't winners and losers in the grander sense - if there's one winner, then everyone's a winner. If there's one person deemed a loser, then everyone is existentially worthless, since humans are equally valuable and ridiculous cosmically. This all amounts to it's better to feel good than shitty, which any first grader worth his salt already knows.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> I've been dealing with miserable awareness since kindergarten and I don't think there's any other option for me. The red pill it is.


I doubt you were all that aware as a kindergartner. :tongue:


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

Bricolage said:


> That sounds so crass and inaccurate to talk about winners and losers in life, but I'm generally on-board with that argument. If there's no objective meaning and if the best way to fight against mortality is through living well, then doing what you'd like and getting fulfillment through any reasonable means possible (excluding rape etc.) is probably not a bad idea. There's also a silently implied time dimension here - is extreme short-term pleasure comparable to slower satisfaction?? In the end, and I've said this before, I think there aren't winners and losers in the grander sense - if there's one winner, then everyone's a winner. If there's one person deemed a loser, then everyone is existentially worthless, since humans are equally valuable and ridiculous cosmically. This all amounts to it's better to feel good than shitty, which any first grader worth his salt already knows.


I didn't mean actual winners and losers, but more the idea of...well, you pretty much summed it up ^^.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

plisser said:


> I didn't mean actual winners and losers, but more the idea of...well, you pretty much summed it up ^^.


I knowz. It's not like anyone is going to get a gold star or detention slip on their deathbed. It's just the idea of a random arbiter or society considering someone a "winner" is preposterous.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

plisser said:


> I didn't mean actual winners and losers, but more the idea of...well, you pretty much summed it up ^^.


Shows like American Idol and The Voice typify what I mean. It makes people feel powerful to thumbs up or thumbs down a performance. It's truly an opinion age.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

To know yourself and those around you requires awareness. Choosing not to be aware is to deny yourself the chance to reach your full potential.

But to be aware also requires a clear understanding of:

What can be changed
What has to be accepted
How to change things that can be changed
How to accept things that must be accepted

This is a lifetime commitment to finetune this knowledge/understanding.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I'd say blissful ignorance. It's better to be in a "Oh, I'm so happy I have a job and have such nice co-workers" mood, than a "Half of you should be fired, and the rest turned into organ donors because you're a waste of a perfectly good liver"

The first one is "Having a great attitude" the latter is "being too critical of how we've always done things"


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Scelerat said:


> I'd say blissful ignorance. It's better to be in a "Oh, I'm so happy I have a job and have such nice co-workers" mood, than a "Half of you should be fired, and the rest turned into organ donors because you're a waste of a perfectly good liver"
> 
> The first one is "Having a great attitude" the latter is "being too critical of how we've always done things"


Knowledge of reality doesn't have to ruin your mood. Assuming that the two fictive persons are in the same situation.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

HumanBeing said:


> Knowledge of reality doesn't have to ruin your mood. Assuming that the two fictive persons are in the same situation.


This may be a personal observation, but performance at less than optimal bothers me, if I didn't realize the performance was less than optimal it follows that it wouldn't bother me.


----------



## illow (Dec 23, 2012)

Blissful ignorance is joy for me, misery can be pretty entertaining too. those things dont really bother me what people think. Misery is just a new light, a new space to explore. To me, its not the same as repeating element...misery isnt a condition, its a plot. anyhoo.


----------



## brajenful (Feb 16, 2014)

Generally, I dislike ignorance. Blissful ignorance is just simple ignorance for me, as someone doesn't necessarily have to be ignorant to be happy. Of course there are cases when it's inevitable and one has to choose, but I would rather be knowledgeable, as misery means almost nothing to me, and can be repressed or even eliminated. Of course that depends on the source, but that's another question.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

Scelerat said:


> This may be a personal observation, but performance at less than optimal bothers me, if I didn't realize the performance was less than optimal it follows that it wouldn't bother me.


Knowledge about a situation allows you to check if it something that can be improved, if not you have to accept. I do admit that there are probably many people who have not fully incorporated the "change what you can change and accept what you must accept" philosophy to the point where they aren't negatively affected if there isn't immediate room for improvement.


----------



## N00bKefka (May 28, 2014)

I would like to be miserably aware cause I am a truth seeker.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not sure, but intelligence can be frustrating and a burden.

It's like being an NBA center, living in a world made for short people. It is easier to be stupid -- as in the path of least resistance. The world was built by stupid people, for stupid people. 

And what good does knowledge do us in the end, really? We're gonna die, and the score is going to be reset to zero anyway.


----------



## HumanBeing (May 28, 2014)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I'm not sure, but intelligence can be frustrating and a burden.
> 
> It's like being an NBA center, living in a world made for short people. It is easier to be stupid -- as in the path of least resistance. The world was built by stupid people, for stupid people.
> 
> And what good does knowledge do us in the end, really? We're gonna die, and the score is going to be reset to zero anyway.


Other people will be born after you die, some of which will know what you know.


----------



## Auxuris (Feb 28, 2014)

The first thing I thought, the easy way, was that I'd opt for blissful ignorance.

If you don't know that you don't know, then it doesn't affect you.

So why be miserable when you can be not miserable? You don't even know that you had another choice.

Misery is too high a price to pay for awareness.


Okay wait something occurred to me and I just changed my mind. 
But still I can't decide honestly.


Like since I know the option for awareness, that is exists, so I can't say that I'm blissfully ignorant anymore.
Because to choose either would be to be not ignorant.
_Really_, this question.

Plus in ignorance there's no *change* because the problem just isn't in existence in your reality.
I don't like things that don't change.
But in a miserable awareness, I may be miserable but I'll have something to overcome—the misery. 
And to me, having a _challenge_ would not be miserable, so the misery of the awareness lessens/disappears and becomes bearable.
Though, if the misery disappears then I wouldn't have a challenge anymore.

Hang on, so do I go back being miserable or 

—pauses and stares at what i just typed—
no i don't get me do you


----------



## Tainted Streetlight (Jun 13, 2011)

jsawyerwill said:


> Perhaps its a little condescending or ignorant to say you can't have blissful awareness or miserable ignorance but if given the choice is it better to search for answers you may never find or simply accept non-absolutes as absolutes?


Miserable ignorance is what I currently have, blissful ignorance is what I am so desperately trying to learn.


----------



## Auxuris (Feb 28, 2014)

goddammit how do you delete a post akljdflkadjfda


----------



## VersatileExplorer (Jun 2, 2014)

I'd pick miserable awareness over blissful ignorance. My ultimate preference would to switch between the two. If most people are blissfully ignorant than the problems will never be solved. I personally experience what I consider blissful awareness. I become passionate and energized, not drained into a negative state. I'm a hopeful skeptic. However, I think some people are better off being blissfully ignorant for the sake of their mental health. Some people just can't handle it. Sometimes I think if you're going to complain about it, change it (even a small contribution towards a solution). If you can't or won't change it, change your attitude. I think most things can change though.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Bricolage said:


> I doubt you were all that aware as a kindergartner. :tongue:


I doubt you're qualified to know.


----------



## magnisarara (Feb 28, 2013)

you know what they say, ignorance is bliss but knowledge is power


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> I doubt you're qualified to know.


Because the name Look Alive_Sunshine screams a high level of awareness.

What are you even arguing? That you were an aware kindergartner? That seems doubtful. I'm sure at that age you still shit your pants lol.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Bricolage said:


> Because the name Look Alive_Sunshine screams a high level of awareness.
> 
> What are you even arguing? That you were an aware kindergartner? That seems doubtful. I'm sure at that age you still shit your pants lol.


So let's take a look at what we have here:

1) You're judging a person based on _their username on an internet forum_. Very wise and cultured.

2) You obviously have no idea of what awareness really is since you somehow think it is linked to age. You are yourself a proof that age doesn't bring awareness.

3) I am not arguing, I am stating a fact. You are neither an expert on the subject nor have you known me as a kindergartener.

4) The fact that you somehow think a kindergartener child would not have control over their body needs, and that this would be linked to world awareness informs any reader of your ignorance. And no, I have never "shittied my pants" at age 4.

Reffrain from making a fool of yoursel by commenting on issues and people you know nothing about.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> 2) You obviously have no idea of what awareness really is since you somehow think it is linked to age. You are yourself a proof that age doesn't bring awareness.


I still think awareness is generally correlated to age. You don't see many learned or cultured babies or kindergartners. And you're being just as judgmental towards me, ironically, but you're probably too conceited or blinkered to see that.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Look Alive_ Sunshine said:


> So let's take a look at what we have here:
> 
> 1) You're judging a person based on _their username on an internet forum_. Very wise and cultured.
> 
> ...


Anyway, those points are clearly retarded. Enough derailing this thread.


----------



## HBIC (Feb 28, 2014)

Bricolage said:


> I still think awareness is generally correlated to age. You don't see many learned or cultured babies or kindergartners. And you're being just as judgmental towards me, ironically, but you're probably too conceited or blinkered to see that.


Awareness =/= learning and culture 

You were unecessary arrogant in your first reply to me and very rude and crude in your second. As you are being now, so no, I'm not being judgemental at all, I'm making an assessment.



Bricolage said:


> Anyway, those points are clearly retarded. Enough derailing this thread.


Indeed there were clearly retarded points made in this last page, but not by me.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

It's kinda getting hot in here.


----------



## lightwing (Feb 17, 2013)

Is the person really miserable who is not aware of their state? Awareness brings the opportunity for misery but does not guarantee it. Misery is dependent upon what a person chooses to do with the information they obtain.

You cannot be held accountable for what you were truly ignorant to as responsibility and accountability require awareness.

There is a false choice in only presenting blissful ignorance or miserable awareness.

Ignorance is the better option, but it does not remove a person from circumstances outside their control. The best option is correctly frameworked, and acted upon awareness.


----------



## Agelastos (Jun 1, 2014)

Miserable awareness, because that is the first step toward ataraxia.


----------

